# Freedom of Expression



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Clip from the UK's The Guardian Comment is free interviews:

Gillian Slovo: 'Living in a democracy can mean you hear all kinds of things that offend you' - video | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

lol I don't have time right now but I love the quote. Well, better than living in a box. ^^


----------

